# Learning about mice



## beecee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello,

I am just here to try and learn a little about keeping fancy mice - so 'hi' to all!

Beth


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Beth! Welcome to the forum, it's lovely here 

Sarah xxx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Beth, Welcome to our forum, where are you from?


----------



## beecee (Aug 17, 2009)

DomLangowski said:


> Hi Beth, Welcome to our forum, where are you from?


Peterborough - but I used to live in Brighton (not far from you it looks like!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Beth and welcome 

I'm just learning about mice too, and am down the road from you near Wisbech


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi beth, both bluemoon and myself are close too (reletively speaking) as we are just outside ipswich.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Beth, Welcome to the forum. I'm not too far either I live in Corby about 45 mins from P'Borough.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Beth and welcome 

Lots to learn here!


----------

